# id help



## steve bellinger (May 17, 2012)

well as i havn't posted for a while, thought i'd see if any one can figure out what kind of tree this is. I got it at a saw mill, in there scrap pile. Posted it over on a different form, and some thought it might be BE burl. Just not sure so thought i'd ask here also.

[attachment=5644]

[attachment=5645]

[attachment=5646]

[attachment=5647]

[attachment=5648]


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2012)

The bark sure looks like it could be, but not the end grain shot. But all my BE is flamed and so red. Maybe if I ever cut one that isn't red it would look like that. But I doubt it is boxelder because even though it is not red, boxelder trees do not have such distinct and obvious sap and heart sections like that. 

What ever it is it's very very pretty.


----------



## steve bellinger (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Kevin i thought if anyone would know if it was BE you would. Now just to figure out what it is.


----------



## Dennis Ford (May 17, 2012)

steve bellinger said:


> Thanks Kevin i thought if anyone would know if it was BE you would. Now just to figure out what it is.



The wood looks similiar to Black Gum although not sure if the bark matches. I have not seen any black gum burl before.


----------



## phinds (May 17, 2012)

heartwood looks a bit like black locust but I have no idea if black locust ever has such wide sapwood. Is the color correct on the bowl pic?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2012)

Bark sure does not look like any black locust we have here- Is it hard, med or soft?


----------



## steve bellinger (May 17, 2012)

Mike this stuff is light weight for wet wood. It turns a little like maple. I've turned a bunch of sweet gun and this isn't anything like that. Not sure of black gum.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2012)

Nothing light of soft about black locust. Bark looks a little like lodgepole pine. but really I have no clue-where did you get -part of country.


----------



## steve bellinger (May 17, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Nothing light of soft about black locust. Bark looks a little like lodgepole pine. but really I have no clue-where did you get -part of country.


I got this from a locial saw mill. It was in there cut off pile. Jackson TN.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2012)

Steve, lots a trees there that I know very little about-good luck-nice project.


----------



## Mizer (May 17, 2012)

The wood looks like Black Gum.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (May 20, 2012)

I vote for a species of gun tree also.
i recently received a bit of "satin walnut". wiki stated it was sweet gum and had the same eyes and swirls as the turning above, just more color.


----------



## gvwp (May 20, 2012)

The sap and heart look a lot like Hackberry but I've never seen Hackberry burl. Hackberry can have smooth bark or very 'knobby' bark as well. Sure is pretty wood.


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2012)

It isn't hackberry bark for sure.


----------



## steve bellinger (May 20, 2012)

Well i have some sweet gum in the shop and have turned quite a bit,and it don't seem like what i have. Now the stuff i have and have turned hasn't been burl but has been a bunch of crotch pieces.


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Jun 4, 2012)

My guess is alanthis burl if the wood has even a slightly more amber hue than boxelder. I have seen boxelder trees with a dark center caused by disease. If the wood sounds like cutting celery when you turn it, I say more likely alanthis. I have seen small hackberry burls, but the bark looks wrong for that.


----------

